#ubuntu-dz 2015-12-30
<yanis> azul bonjour, je suis nouveau membre dans ce team. j'espere que vous approuviez mon adhésion.Merci
<ButterflyOfFire> You're welcome
<ButterflyOfFire> El 3aslama yanis
<yanis> merci. thanemirt.
#ubuntu-dz 2015-12-31
<elacheche> ButterflyOfFire, How many loco contacts do you have? x)
<ButterflyOfFire> Good morning, actually me and OiX, all the others disappeared.
<ButterflyOfFire> The LoCo is not active anymore even on the Facebook group where none is participating. But we still here
<elacheche> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/loco-contacts
<ButterflyOfFire> Ok thanks man
<elacheche> ButterflyOfFire, we all have the same issue.. People are nott interresting in OS communities.. They like more "technical" ones like Drupal & Google.. x(
<ButterflyOfFire> :) je connais très bien la mentalité des gens se chez nous :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Au départ c'est tout le monde qui est intéressé ensuite et à la fin il ne reste que les initiateurs du mouvement seuls.
<ButterflyOfFire> Ça se passe ainsi dans tout les domaines en Algérie mais nous noys sommes habitués.
<ButterflyOfFire> Nous*
<elacheche> x(
<ButterflyOfFire> Je te confie une chose elacheche
<ButterflyOfFire> Si Ubuntu DZ avait une petite infra à elle genre des serveurs d'association etc, ceci aurait pu booster la communauté ;) et les gens allaient s'accrocher un peu plus
<ButterflyOfFire> Mais là, beaucoup décrochent ... j'en connais même ceux qui ont complément viré pour bosser chez Crosoft Algérie.
<elacheche> ButterflyOfFire, emm, je suis pas sur de ça.. Regarde ce que ce passe avec opentunisia..
<ButterflyOfFire> Anyway, j'allume ma machine to check the mailinglist
<ButterflyOfFire> Chouf pour OpenTunisia, je pense que c'est une question d'organisation :) Moi perso, je peux m'investir avec vous.
<ButterflyOfFire> Je donnerai un peu de mon temps pour OPTN
<elacheche> ButterflyOfFire, Pour optn, au début comme t'as dis "Au départ c'est tout le monde qui est intéressé ensuite et à la fin il ne reste que les initiateurs du mouvement seuls."
<elacheche> Au début, j'ai ignoré le projet à cause de ça.. Et je me trouve là dans aujoud'hui à cause de sfd.tn & clibre.tn :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Yep, il fallait un socle en dur comme Clibre :) Vous êtes sur le bon chemin. Mais cette asso devrait être épaulée et par ses membres mais pas que ... may be une université + deux entreprises bossant dans le Libre + si l'asso diffuse un outil développé en interne pour le public TN c'est là ou ça va tenir :)
<elacheche> I hope that we can make a such thing.. :/
<ButterflyOfFire> L'essentiel, il y a des bonnes volontés et il faudra apprendre aux autres et les épauler afin qu'un jour ils puisse reprendre le flambeau :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Puissent*
<elacheche> Inchallah :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Allez j'ai trop parlé pour today :D
<elacheche> :D
<fcmam5> السلام عليكم
#ubuntu-dz 2016-01-01
<yanis> salut. pouriez vous m"expliquer les differente acitvités de ce groupe. vu que je suis nouveau membre, j'aimerai avoir une idée génerale, et savoir ou est-ce que je pourrai aider. merci
